# Tundra or Titan



## Bigb40319

Looking for another truck just for doing estimates and plowing i know it wont be anything like our 2500hds but let me know how it works for you guys


----------



## grandview

Why go with something else? For what your spending stay with Chevy or a nice Ford.

Buy a small car if it's going to be used for estimates.


----------



## Bajak

I've had good luck with Nissans in the past. Almost always over loaded and still runs great but the body seems to be missing.


----------



## 2COR517

If you want something smaller, get something smaller. Canyon/Colorado, Trailblazer, etc. Isn't the Ridgeline a unibody?


----------



## Bajak

Ridgeline is a unibody. Therefore it is a car not a truck


----------



## 2COR517

grandview;794102 said:


> .... or a nice Ford.


Sorry, I don't compute........


----------



## Bigb40319

i was also looking at a chevy 1500 the biggest thing is no dealers around here have any trucks left and for the price of an extended cab u get the quad cab in the nissan or toyota just worried they wont be able to take a beating like our gms do


----------



## stillen

if you're already worried about this new truck taking a beating stay away from the import trucks. They will run forever, but given any type of serious abuse you'll be seeing it in the bone yard way sooner than even a slightly used domestic....

If i had my choice to purchase a new titan with say a sno-way or a used domestic with a BOSS, i'd be in a domestic...... just me though........

As for finding a vehicle....... the Cash for clunkers program has dwindled some vehicles but even most of the half ton trucks didn't even qualify due to their lack of MPG offerings..,,, the 1/2 ton PU's should be available.


----------



## salopez

how about a mihandra? they come out in jan. 30mpgs highway


----------



## truckie46

My 08 tundra d/c w/ 7.5' Fisher does the trick just fine. No it certainly isn't a 2500hd or an f-250, but it doesn't pretend to be! But the tundra certainly performs as advertised. It may not have the gvw or towing capacity but 10,400 towing capacity is nothing to sneeze at. Not to mention that it has more hp than gm 6.0 and ford 6.8 v10. For tighter areas, residential accounts and segmented lots i prefer the tundra. A wide open mall parking lot? Use the big boys all day long. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Steve G.

truckie46;797991 said:


> My 08 tundra d/c does the trick just fine. No it certainly isn't a 2500hd or an f-250, but it doesn't pretend to be! But the tundra certainly performs as advertised. It may not have the gvw or towing capacity but 10,400 towing cap. Is nothing to sneeze at. Not to mention that it has more hp than gm 6.0 and ford 6.8 v10. For tighter areas, residential accounts and segmented lots i prefer the tundra. A wide open mall parking lot? Use the big boys all day long. Just my 2 cents.


My boss has a toyota tundra and I must say I was impressed with it, it's not the best for big loads, but it has power, a comfy ride and good turning radius. I always hated those trucks until I was in his.


----------



## linycctitan

As all of my other posts have stated, my Titan with the steel 7.5' SnoWay is a very good and comfortable plow rig. Granted it doesn't move mountains like my F350, but it does very well and hasen't skipped abeat.


----------



## badabing1512

BUY AMERICAN aka GM, FORD & DODGE. ussmileyflag


----------



## linycctitan

badabing1512;799055 said:


> BUY AMERICAN aka GM, FORD & DODGE. ussmileyflag


Buy American?? First of take a look at this without your beer goggles on. My truck is an 06 Titan, assembled in Canton, Mississippi by American factory workers. The truck uses Dana/Spicer (an American company) rears, driveshafts, and u-joints. A great number of other parts are sourced from the states as well. So my truck actually supports American families directly. Now lets look at the "Big 3", a majority are assembled either in Canada or Mexico, by Canadian and Mexicans, and use many parts sourced from many other countries. So in reality, it is very possible that the only Americans seeing any support from your truck are the "fat cats" sitting in Detroit who needed to be bailed out by the government because they don't know how to curtail wasteful practices.

I consider myself a VERY proud American and am very patriotic, so next time you want to try to rip on someones patriotism based on a product that they purchase, maybe you should get your facts straight first!!!


----------



## bulldog9

Chevy, Ford, or Dodge?

I try to avoid buying anything made by Union labor or child labor - the UAW covers me on both those bases.


----------



## cretebaby

bulldog9;799270 said:


> Chevy, Ford, or Dodge?
> 
> I try to avoid buying anything made by Union labor or child labor - the UAW covers me on both those bases.


Eh? ............


----------



## Bajak

cretebaby;799336 said:


> Eh? ............


Ditto.......Eh?


----------



## ChicagoPlower

I bought a 08 Tundra 5.7l last year for plowing and a daily driver for landscaping. For plowing, it has been great. I put a standard duty Boss 7'6"( Best plow for a 1/2 ton I've seen) and a Daniels back plow. The engine, brakes and transmission have more than enough power and the turning radius is a plowing luxury. We use our one ton pickups in the couple lots we have, but it helped out in a couple big storms and more than held it's own. I use it for towing a trailer that we use for picking up landscape material in the summer. It has towed around 10,000 lb just fine. Anything more than that we use a bigger truck. Like any 1/2 ton truck, it has it's limitations. But Toyota definitely built a workhorse of a 1/2 ton with this.


----------



## strawhead

Import drivers,

If the trucks you are driving are more "american" than the big 3, then why aren't they headquartered here in the united states?
Why don't they employ union labor in this country?
Did you know that some import companies actually change their vin numbers on the cars/trucks on the boat heading over here?

We need somebody in this country to stand up for our OWN products on a national level.

Maybe someday, we will be a proud nation again...

Just my thoughts.


Jeff


----------



## 2COR517

strawhead;848061 said:


> Why don't they employ union labor in this country?


Maybe because union labor could be the death of this country? I mean, look at what it did for Detroit. And of course the NEA is great.....

BTW, I drive "American". Probably always will.


----------



## JDiepstra

cretebaby;799336 said:


> Eh? ............





Bajak;799644 said:


> Ditto.......Eh?


I believe he is saying that union workers have the brains of a child. Pretty accurate.



2COR517;848072 said:


> Maybe because union labor could be the death of this country? I mean, look at what it did for Detroit. And of course the NEA is great.....
> 
> BTW, I drive "American". Probably always will.


Exactly. Unions have killed Michigan.


----------



## strawhead

Sounds like people have already given up on the domestic market huh....

I know my family and i will ALWAYS support the American product. Besides, the japanese haven't even come close to producing anything tuff enough to go up against the big 3. The tundra and the titan are both half-ton "trucks". The ridgeline is a car with a hole in the back, so there is not much to say about that one.

Looks like the import companies need to do there homework on these vehicles before they send them over if they want to compete with our products.(cars included)



Jeff

Proud UNION firefighter:angry:

ps, LET IT SNOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2COR517

strawhead;848177 said:


> Sounds like people have already given up on the domestic market huh....
> 
> I know my family and i will ALWAYS support the American product. Besides, the japanese haven't even come close to producing anything tuff enough to go up against the big 3. The tundra and the titan are both half-ton "trucks". The ridgeline is a car with a hole in the back, so there is not much to say about that one.
> 
> Looks like the import companies need to do there homework on these vehicles before they send them over if they want to compete with our products.(cars included)
> 
> Jeff
> 
> Proud UNION firefighter:angry:
> 
> ps, LET IT SNOW!!!!!!!!


If you look around here you will quickly see that the majority of us in fact run the Big Three.

BTW, sorry to see you're upset about the Union at work.


----------



## linycctitan

strawhead;848177 said:


> Sounds like people have already given up on the domestic market huh....
> 
> I know my family and i will ALWAYS support the American product. Besides, the japanese haven't even come close to producing anything tuff enough to go up against the big 3. The tundra and the titan are both half-ton "trucks". The ridgeline is a car with a hole in the back, so there is not much to say about that one.
> 
> Looks like the import companies need to do there homework on these vehicles before they send them over if they want to compete with our products.(cars included)
> 
> Jeff
> 
> Proud UNION firefighter:angry:
> 
> ps, LET IT SNOW!!!!!!!!


Even though it seems you have just dug up an older thread to stir the pot, and I usually don't entertain any of the pot stirring, I feel the need to reply to your latest comment.

1) I have certainly not given up on the domestic market. I would never buy another GM or Mopar product since they have not served me well in the past, and they failed to run their corporations well enough to survive this latest "economic down-turn" without needing to be bailed out by us, the taxpayers. I am a proud and loyal Ford owner, it just so happens that when I purchased my Titan, the F150 just couldn't compare to the features and towing capacity of the Titan for a comparable price, and I am very happy with my choice.

2) I regularly tow 7500-10000+ pounds around behind my Titan without issue. This truck tows amazingly well for the 1/2 ton that it is. I will say that the last domestic 1/2 ton I had issues towing the 6500 pounds of boat that I used to have. If the Titan was built overseas using all japanese part & labor, then you bet I'd have bought the F150.

3) Unions do have their advantages, however due to many years of abuse, most unions have unfortunately become beneficial only to those within the union. It is because of this rampant abuse that many companies will not hire union labor as it can be cost prohibitive and in some instances, counter productive. I agree that employers do not have the right to treat workers however they want, but at the same time some unions want top dollar to work at their own pace. Here is an example, and tell me if this makes any sense: A friend of mine works for the railroad (union) as a locomotive mechanic. He gets paid very well and has great benefits. If he has to change a simple oil pressure sender, he has to take the following steps: call in and wait for a guy to come down from the electrical shop to unplugs a few connections; call and wait for somebody from mechanical plumbing to come and remove the oil line; then he finally can replace the sender; then call the plumber back to reconnect the line; call the electrician back to reconnect the wires. So a simple 30 minute job now takes at least 2 hours (usually more). If he gets tired of waiting for someone and touches the electrical or oil lines he gets torn a new one. So figure 6 man-hours of union labor pay to complete a job that could have take one guy a 1/2 hour!!!! And we wonder why there are constantly fare hikes and such!

4) I don't have to explain my patriotism to anyone, but know this, I come from a very patriotic military family, I am very proud of this country and all who serve, I am a firefighter as well, and lost a few good friends and countless other acquaintances in the WTC attacks. Just remember, part of what makes this country so great is one of the points you are trying to contest, we all have the CHOICE to purchase what we want, and we are FREE to have our OWN VIEWS AND OPINIONS.

I will never forget 9/11/01, nor to pray for all of those who risk it every minute, fighting terrorism and extremists. Nor will I forget that freedom is not free.

Sorry for the rant, but I needed to clear my point!


----------



## strawhead

Good points to everything there... I agree that the auto unions made it hard for the domestic market to compete with the import companies who don't use union labor at all and pay their workers $ 5.00 per hour.
Its hard to compete with these companies who saturate the global market with their product and the United States cannot return the favor due to trade restrictions imposed.

I just cannot bring myself to even think about driving one let alone buying one after what our country has gone through the past decade.We have enough good/great products here to buy.
Lets all buy from here? It only makes sense...

This topic is excellent to bring up and it should be a good thread for debate!!! Sorry guys and girls for bringing this up, but i think its important. We are only 5 years away from not seeing any domestic cars/trucks on the street... Lets do something about it!!!!!!!

Maybe its just me....

Jeff

Let it snow please


----------



## CarCrazed4Life

I generally drive more "imports" then domestics because I've had better luck with them. That said my truck is a domestic. However, I wanted a compact and something that still had muscle to tow 6000# and plow.

That said, I have to agree with the following:

1. Unions are no longer affective in serving their purpose. While I don't see the $5 labor here in the US, it does happen when you equate the price oversears. That said, its why Imports can make trucks in the US cheaper then the Big 3. I remember Toyo's truck plan was idle, so Toyota kept their employees and had them planting roads around their plant... I won't see the Big 3 do that, especially since 2 of them are using our Tax money.

2. I buy what fits my needs. Thats why I have choice. If the Big 3 made cars and trucks better then imports, I'm inclined to think many would buy the Big 3 over the imports. They didn't for a long time which is why we are in this pickly. Ford caught themselves and corrected most of their issues before it was too late. But poor product updates and neglegence is not a way to run a business. A good example is how the Ranger is still a very outdated truck from the 80s. Or how Chevy gave us an Impala instead of the G8.

3. We argue about profits going overseas if you buy import. But the global markets don't work that simple. IE If I'm making money in the US, I have my HQ in the US focus on how to make more profits. IE I employee more jobs, build products more specialized for this market, and in turn employee more folks. You worry about profits going to the big 3 vs over seas, but the reality is more share holders of Toyota are owned by US citizens... 

So in short, I can make an arguement for either side. It won't matter. The reality is whoever builds a car or truck for what someone needs with great quality, it will show by how many people buy their products. I love how Ford is really stepping their game up. The 6.2l F150 will be a great truck. And getting the new Ranger that europe and australia gets will be awesome. Maybe even with the little diesel.

But the only reason Ford has a good product line right now is because the shared their resources between Volvo and Mazda. It proves even the Big 3 benefit from globalization.


----------



## buckwheat_la

i have had it with the big three arguements, really, these companies, haven't been trying to make the best product for consumers, they have been trying to screw the most money out of consumers, did anyone read any articles about how GM didn't want to share spec information with OTHER auto repair services, what a croc, i do drive domestic, but that i because i need 3/4tons for work, but, it would be nice to see the big three make some strides towards making better vehicles, and giving better service. AND as far as unions are concerned, they seem to have forgotten that we live in a capitalist system, if a company can hire cheaper and maintain quality of work, why wouldn't they? Damn unions have been too greedy, but hey how can blame them, the big 3 have been too greedy to


----------



## strawhead

Very good points to both responses. I believe that ford is really the only one out there trying to get through this with a level head.
I still like howie and the chevy commercials talking about how they cannot compete with a car company who makes push mowers.... PRICELESS !!!!!!:waving:

Thanks for the positive replies and constructive thoughts,

Jeff


----------



## show-n-go

Unions had their place when the labor laws were not good enough to protect the worker but with all the laws and such now there is no use for them. They destroy company's, obviously they are great for the workers but not for the company. AK steel did it best, union wanted some stupid demands and if they didn't get them they were going to strike, they went on strike and it hurt AK so they hired all new non union employees to save their company.
Put it in perspective. You have 25 guy's that do plowing and 25 guy's doing sidewalks and such. They all don't work the same or do the same quality. Do you pay them all the same? In a union you will, say you have a guy that no call no shows do you fire him? Not with a union you don't those guy's are almost bullet proof. The big 3 got their self's into this but there's really no way to get rid of the unions once they are in there. I'm not saying that all unions are bad but from what i have seen and heard most of them need a ton of improvement. Chevy's "we can't compete with a company who make mowers" is true, Honda blueprints every engine that they make mowers all the way to indy cars, thats why they are so reliable. 
Toyota, Honda and Nissan all have huge factory's in the US and provide 10 of 1000's of jobs, sure the parent company is "import" but they pump plenty of money into the states. If they ever make 3/4 tons I'm sure they will be as good or better than the big 3. 
As for me, if it's 4wd it's Ford or Chevy, if it's a car or small suv it gotta be an import. Ford is the only one that has a grasp on what they need to do to win back all of the US people and they are doing a great job with it.


----------



## DODGE-BOY

Bigb40319;794100 said:


> Looking for another truck just for doing estimates and plowing i know it wont be anything like our 2500hds but let me know how it works for you guys


OK, after all that, I have the deal breaker or maker....I have a new Meyer Titan frame to sell you. Only ONE logical way to go now!!! You can thank me later.


----------



## mercer_me

You should get a Tundra IMO. Everybody I know that has a Titon has alot of problems with them.


----------



## linycctitan

mercer_me;983287 said:


> You should get a Tundra IMO. Everybody I know that has a Titon has alot of problems with them.


Not looking to stir the pot any further, just clarify a few things. Yes, the Titan had and has a few issues, mainly the first few years. Most, if not all issues have been ironed out and warranty service has been great. Bear in mind that I treat my Titan more like a 1 ton than a 1/2 ton truck. I have logged tons of hours pushing the plow, (over) loaded with bagged salt and calcium, towing the skidsteer, and have a had a few minor issues, but all were rectified easily. If you recall when Toyota introduced the "new" Tundra, they had many issues as well. Most new or fully redesigned models have some bugs that get ironed out within the first few years.When I bought my '06 Titan new, I looked at all the competition. Tundra had major tranny and camshaft issues at the time, Dodges quad cab was not roomy enough for my needs, didn't consider Chevy/GMC because of too many previous issues I've had with them (2 trucks bought back under lemon law), and the F150 (the closest competitor in my opinion) felt underpowered and was missing a few handy items that I liked on the Titan. With all of that said, my best advice for anyone buying a new vehicle of any kind is, do your homework and make and educated decision. Look at all the candidates that will suit your needs, wants and taste, and buy what you are most comfortable with.


----------



## truckie46

Not for nothing strawhead, but I too am a firefighter. I also happen to be a former Sergeant in the United States Army. My patriotism is unquestionable and I will NEVER EVER forget the events of September 11, 2001! I love my country and ALWAYS will! That being said, I own a 2008 Toyota Tundra and proudly do so. My truck was assembled in Texas with over 70% American made parts. Dodge and Chevy assemble the majority of their trucks in Mexico, while Ford chooses Canada for their cheap labor. These are the facts as they apply to the discussion and they are undisputable.


----------



## Chrisxl64

Time for my two cents:

For starters I don't think the import companies will ever topple the big 3 when it comes to "OUR type of trucks" because, simply they do not share the same beliefs as "American Truck Buyers".....they may win over the 1/2 ton market, and most likely will. But as far as real trucks, I don't think they even want to. A half ton truck here in America is a MASSIVE vehicle to many many other places in the world. "American Truck Buyers" will buy a truck with 20,000 lbs of towing force to pull their small boat, they will buy a truck with a payload of 5,000 lbs to haul a couple bags of mulch. Because that friends is who we are. 

Many parts of the world think on a far more rational mindset than us, the INSANE boom of SUV's during the late 90's and early 2000's is perfect evidence, the ford excursion is the icon of it, why build it ford? The answer = Why Not. Because it is who we are. 

Toyota and Nissan will most likely never ever compete with the super duty series. (I only say that because Super Duties are the only trucks I've ever worked extensively.) The super duties are built for overkill, punishment. The import vehicles has ALWAYS rivaled American in longevity but have NEVER ever compared in capability. The american vehicles are meant to work, and work damn hard, for their lifespan, though shorter in lifespan at times their output is incredible. An ambulance for example, I've never seen a toyota ambulance, in other words, a 12,000 lb vehicle that is started and immediately, pushed full throttle, loaded with equipment and people, then races to a hospital, where it is shut off, to only repeat the cycle thousands of times. My F350, rode like hell, was awful on gas, but merely squatted when i loaded it with over 7000lbs of scrap iron. Can you really expect the damn things to out last the toyotas? I doubt it. The reason for the HP numbers from the toyota's and nissan's, is because IT SELLS, to the non "American Truck Buyers", they hear horsepower they think it means payload, tow capacity, and ability to plow. Yes they may do all these things, but the owners will quickly realize that an abusive life, will leave the lifespan of the import much shorter than the big 3. I can go on with this for days tho. but when it really comes down to it, I dont see the big 3 for TRUCK trucks, going anywhere, simply because i dont think they want to try it, as they known the "American Truck Buyer" will always be at the heart of the "American Truck Market".


----------



## plowguy43

truckie46;1044058 said:


> Not for nothing strawhead, but I too am a firefighter. I also happen to be a former Sergeant in the United States Army. My patriotism is unquestionable and I will NEVER EVER forget the events of September 11, 2001! I love my country and ALWAYS will! That being said, I own a 2008 Toyota Tundra and proudly do so. My truck was assembled in Texas with over 70% American made parts. Dodge and Chevy assemble the majority of their trucks in Mexico, while Ford chooses Canada for their cheap labor. These are the facts as they apply to the discussion and they are undisputable.


Thank you for your service.

But I do hope one day you realize why the big 3 had to move jobs to Mexico and Canada.

And last time I looked on a map/globe Mexico and Canada were both considered America- Central America and North America.

The Tundra is a nice truck, very nice no doubt. I'd be very interested to see them come out with a 3/4 ton with a HINO diesel.


----------



## truckie46

plowguy43;1044456 said:


> Thank you for your service.
> 
> But I do hope one day you realize why the big 3 had to move jobs to Mexico and Canada.
> 
> And last time I looked on a map/globe Mexico and Canada were both considered America- Central America and North America.
> 
> The Tundra is a nice truck, very nice no doubt. I'd be very interested to see them come out with a 3/4 ton with a HINO diesel.


the big three outsource to other countries because the UAW is greedy! plain and simple! Tell me why someone who assembles a vehicle should make 10-18 dollars an hour more than a Firefighter or a Police Officer who may have to lay down his or her life in the performance of his or her duties?


----------



## ajslands

F150! Which you can buy from Ford


----------



## Chrisxl64

truckie46;1050454 said:


> the big three outsource to other countries because the UAW is greedy! plain and simple! Tell me why someone who assembles a vehicle should make 10-18 dollars an hour more than a Firefighter or a Police Officer who may have to lay down his or her life in the performance of his or her duties?


Wanna know why honestly? Because trucks make profit, you don't sell a fire department response, you don't sell training time, or even human lives,,,but you can sell a truck.


----------



## truckie46

Chrisxl64;1050491 said:


> Wanna know why honestly? Because trucks make profit, you don't sell a fire department response, you don't sell training time, or even human lives,,,but you can sell a truck.


You may have explained the reason why they are greedy,and I believe you hit the nail right on the head, but that still doesn't justify it. I am brutally honest and when something is wrong, it's just plain wrong. :realmad:


----------



## truckie46

Chrisxl64;1044064 said:


> Time for my two cents:
> 
> For starters I don't think the import companies will ever topple the big 3 when it comes to "OUR type of trucks" because, simply they do not share the same beliefs as "American Truck Buyers".....they may win over the 1/2 ton market, and most likely will. But as far as real trucks, I don't think they even want to. A half ton truck here in America is a MASSIVE vehicle to many many other places in the world. "American Truck Buyers" will buy a truck with 20,000 lbs of towing force to pull their small boat, they will buy a truck with a payload of 5,000 lbs to haul a couple bags of mulch. Because that friends is who we are.
> 
> Many parts of the world think on a far more rational mindset than us, the INSANE boom of SUV's during the late 90's and early 2000's is perfect evidence, the ford excursion is the icon of it, why build it ford? The answer = Why Not. Because it is who we are.
> 
> Toyota and Nissan will most likely never ever compete with the super duty series. (I only say that because Super Duties are the only trucks I've ever worked extensively.) The super duties are built for overkill, punishment. The import vehicles has ALWAYS rivaled American in longevity but have NEVER ever compared in capability. The american vehicles are meant to work, and work damn hard, for their lifespan, though shorter in lifespan at times their output is incredible. An ambulance for example, I've never seen a toyota ambulance, in other words, a 12,000 lb vehicle that is started and immediately, pushed full throttle, loaded with equipment and people, then races to a hospital, where it is shut off, to only repeat the cycle thousands of times. My F350, rode like hell, was awful on gas, but merely squatted when i loaded it with over 7000lbs of scrap iron. Can you really expect the damn things to out last the toyotas? I doubt it. The reason for the HP numbers from the toyota's and nissan's, is because IT SELLS, to the non "American Truck Buyers", they hear horsepower they think it means payload, tow capacity, and ability to plow. Yes they may do all these things, but the owners will quickly realize that an abusive life, will leave the lifespan of the import much shorter than the big 3. I can go on with this for days tho. but when it really comes down to it, I dont see the big 3 for TRUCK trucks, going anywhere, simply because i dont think they want to try it, as they known the "American Truck Buyer" will always be at the heart of the "American Truck Market".


Not for nothing, but who said toyota is trying to compete with the super duty series for starters. If I needed a 3/4 ton or 1 ton I would be at the ford dealer faster than a fat chick in a free cheeseburger line! I think everybody needs to remember that this is the light duty thread. Everyone who interjects into these threads is trying to compare apples to oranges. A half ton meets my current needs and plows municipally much to the satisfaction of the boss. My roads are always clean and my corners pushed back. I get 18mpg on the highway average and have enough oomph to tow my 10,000 lb camper long distances. The Tundra fits the bill for me but in no way would I ever diminish the job that the bigger trucks are designed for.


----------



## Chrisxl64

Bro,


wasn't trying to interject the slightest, i was merely throwing my insight into the discussion that was raging on about the imports toppling the big 3, thats all. 

And believe me I agree with ya about whats wrong is wrong, but unfortunately thats the world we live in, we are the last to get remembered at budget time, but the first they call when they need help.


----------



## Troy5061

All Tundras are built in San Antonio Texas USA.


----------



## snowplowpro

neither :laughing::laughing:


ford all the way 
the best never rest


----------



## snowplowpro

Bajak;794105 said:


> I've had good luck with Nissans in the past. Almost always over loaded and still runs great but the body seems to be missing.


:laughing:


----------



## badabing1512

At the end of the day when the dust settles titans are by far without a doubt the worst full size trucks out there, worst resale and they alwasy seem to come last in full size truck shootoffs


----------



## TSherman

truckie46;1044058 said:


> Not for nothing strawhead, but I too am a firefighter. I also happen to be a former Sergeant in the United States Army. My patriotism is unquestionable and I will NEVER EVER forget the events of September 11, 2001! I love my country and ALWAYS will! That being said, I own a 2008 Toyota Tundra and proudly do so. My truck was assembled in Texas with over 70% American made parts. Dodge and Chevy assemble the majority of their trucks in Mexico, while Ford chooses Canada for their cheap labor. These are the facts as they apply to the discussion and they are undisputable.


The bulk of the profit from making these cars goes to the house. The house in your case is located in Japan, and in the case of the big 2 (Dodge/Chrysler is Italian) goes to the US. Its great to like and own anything, but please do not justify it will silly patriotic notions and pretending you are actually helping the US as a whole by buying from overseas.

In this nation we produce very little. Our job is to sell it, and market it. We do this very well. Americans are lazy and will not produce the way other countries that need to do the work will. And they will do it cheap. If all of Fords truck were made in the US by union labor they would cost a bit more. People wouldn't want to pay it, and they wouldn't sell. Its that simple. American greed is the issue with the system. You can only get so much mark up on a product.

I will stack my 1994 F250 5.8L automatic against any of these Japanese super trucks. My truck has 211,000 miles on the origional trans, motor and metal over the wheel wells on the bed. I think its lovely that a titan can tow 10,400, but lets see it do that for 200k. All my truck does is pull a trailer (around 7k) and push snow. Every now and then it takes me home if something else is in for service. I garage it, clean it, and service it.

ussmileyflag


----------



## truckie46

TSherman;1208884 said:


> The bulk of the profit from making these cars goes to the house. The house in your case is located in Japan, and in the case of the big 2 (Dodge/Chrysler is Italian) goes to the US. Its great to like and own anything, but please do not justify it will silly patriotic notions and pretending you are actually helping the US as a whole by buying from overseas.
> 
> In this nation we produce very little. Our job is to sell it, and market it. We do this very well. Americans are lazy and will not produce the way other countries that need to do the work will. And they will do it cheap. If all of Fords truck were made in the US by union labor they would cost a bit more. People wouldn't want to pay it, and they wouldn't sell. Its that simple. American greed is the issue with the system. You can only get so much mark up on a product.
> 
> I will stack my 1994 F250 5.8L automatic against any of these Japanese super trucks. My truck has 211,000 miles on the origional trans, motor and metal over the wheel wells on the bed. I think its lovely that a titan can tow 10,400, but lets see it do that for 200k. All my truck does is pull a trailer (around 7k) and push snow. Every now and then it takes me home if something else is in for service. I garage it, clean it, and service it.
> 
> ussmileyflag


There you go comparing apples and oranges! If you really wanna compare, let's talk F150 vs Tundra. My truck is a 1/2 ton not a 3/4 like the F250. I have owned all of the big 3 and enjoyed some better than others but this truck happens to be a Toyota. You tell the guys who are putting food on the table in Texas that Toyota isn't supporting our economy and they will laugh at you! it's always easy to blame someone else for our own shortcomings. If the big 3 would get their head out of their collective butts we wouldn't even be having this dicussion


----------



## TSherman

truckie46;1208894 said:


> There you go comparing apples and oranges! If you really wanna compare, let's talk F150 vs Tundra. My truck is a 1/2 ton not a 3/4 like the F250. I have owned all of the big 3 and enjoyed some better than others but this truck happens to be a Toyota. You tell the guys who are putting food on the table in Texas that Toyota isn't supporting our economy and they will laugh at you! it's always easy to blame someone else for our own shortcomings. If the big 3 would get their head out of their collective butts we wouldn't even be having this dicussion


Simply comparing quality to perceived quality. Just for giggles check the towing capacity of the 1994 F250 to the Tundra and it will be apples to apples. The 1/2 tons of today are the 3/4 tons of that era. Sorry for the education, just learned it myself in 2006 with my F150 that actually has a ton more hp and capacity 

And if those in Texas believe that, then shame on them. The support a small work force, not a economy as a whole. Small geographic help is nice, but its not nationwide the Ford and GM. This is what is taking away from this country. I buy American and support our ill fated unions.....its just my short coming. Not for everyone...and thats why I fought for this country over anything else.....CHOICE and FREE WILL. It is also why I own an F150 instead of the newer 250 now. It does everything the older ones do for the most part.


----------



## truckie46

TSherman;1208945 said:


> Simply comparing quality to perceived quality. Just for giggles check the towing capacity of the 1994 F250 to the Tundra and it will be apples to apples. The 1/2 tons of today are the 3/4 tons of that era. Sorry for the education, just learned it myself in 2006 with my F150 that actually has a ton more hp and capacity
> 
> And if those in Texas believe that, then shame on them. The support a small work force, not a economy as a whole. Small geographic help is nice, but its not nationwide the Ford and GM. This is what is taking away from this country. I buy American and support our ill fated unions.....its just my short coming. Not for everyone...and thats why I fought for this country over anything else.....CHOICE and FREE WILL. It is also why I own an F150 instead of the newer 250 now. It does everything the older ones do for the most part.


All of that being said, 381 hp and 10,800 towing is plenty for me. My sander will be an F550 with a 4 yd rugby dump holding a Fisher Poly Caster 2.5 yd. It STILL won't change the fact that I fought for this country and your right to be an opinionated jackass! ussmileyflag:laughing: Like I said if the big 3 got their heads out of their collective butts they would be producing their trucks here, made by Americans and we would all be driving them, but IAW will never let that happen because of pure and simple american greed.


----------



## JPK Excavating

What a bunch of ******** a guy wanted advice on what truck to buy and it becomes a patriotic battle who gives a **** america is america due to choices that's what makes this country so great freedom plain and simple same on the domestic guys comming into a forum just to stir it up you are all wrong plain and simple I have eleven gms from eighty four to 2010 and I drive a 06 titan and plow with it its comfortable roomy nice in driveways I bought it because I live in a great nation that allows me a choice. Sir go with a titan you will not be disappointed. Go ahead and tell me I'm not patriotic with eleven chevys four macks three peterbilts 4 ford backhoes 5 cat excavators a mack tracktor and every other american piece of equip inventory over a couple million but sirs I love driving my titan its a very nice ride. Thankyou for your time


----------



## truckie46

JPK Excavating;1210237 said:


> What a bunch of ******** a guy wanted advice on what truck to buy and it becomes a patriotic battle who gives a **** america is america due to choices that's what makes this country so great freedom plain and simple same on the domestic guys comming into a forum just to stir it up you are all wrong plain and simple I have eleven gms from eighty four to 2010 and I drive a 06 titan and plow with it its comfortable roomy nice in driveways I bought it because I live in a great nation that allows me a choice. Sir go with a titan you will not be disappointed. Go ahead and tell me I'm not patriotic with eleven chevys four macks three peterbilts 4 ford backhoes 5 cat excavators a mack tracktor and every other american piece of equip inventory over a couple million but sirs I love driving my titan its a very nice ride. Thankyou for your time


JPK, You are 100% right. Sometimes you get caught up in something that snowballs. It makes me a hipocrite, since I always get on people for thread jacking. I apologize to everyone who just wanted an opinion on Tundra or Titan. Go Tundra by the way (but if you like the Titan, whatever makes you happy!) JPK this whole thing started out of hand back on page one when a bunch of guys who hate imports period started bashing us. Like I said before, I have owned them all, it just happens that my daily driver these days is a Tundra and it pushes snow like a champ. I still don't compare it to a 3/4 or 1 ton. Again, sorry for straying off topic.


----------



## JPK Excavating

Absolutely my titan does not push a lot like a 3500 with a ten foor wideout in scoop but then again my four sixteen backhoe does not dig like my 330 cat. All equipment is absolutely perfect on its correct application


----------



## TSherman

JPK Excavating;1210237 said:


> What a bunch of ******** a guy wanted advice on what truck to buy and it becomes a patriotic battle who gives a **** america is america due to choices that's what makes this country so great freedom plain and simple same on the domestic guys comming into a forum just to stir it up you are all wrong plain and simple I have eleven gms from eighty four to 2010 and I drive a 06 titan and plow with it its comfortable roomy nice in driveways I bought it because I live in a great nation that allows me a choice. Sir go with a titan you will not be disappointed. Go ahead and tell me I'm not patriotic with eleven chevys four macks three peterbilts 4 ford backhoes 5 cat excavators a mack tracktor and every other american piece of equip inventory over a couple million but sirs I love driving my titan its a very nice ride. Thankyou for your time


Its funny that you are so great you need profanity to get your point across.

When comparing anything I use the made in America, not made in America rule to help decide. When possible, I buy in America. The question was asked, I answered how I would do it. If you have pent up guilt for your foreign car buying experiece, please do not use profanity against me to help you feel better.

And if all else fails.....RELAX! Some of you gals are a little uptight on here. Where I come from men who drive trucks, play in the dirt and spent time in the service can rib each other over stuff.


----------



## Greystorm

I have a 05 titan its got 140k on it, I love it and I have abused it a good amount pulling skid steers, boats, and even yanked a 28000 lb bucket truck out of a muddy ditch. 

the tundra with the big 5.7 is a rocket, that motor has some serious balls, and my experience Toyotas are very reliable. I have a 98 4runner that drives like new at 225K.

Titan gets my vote, just make sure you get a pro4x package.


----------



## JPK Excavating

Tsherman. Not the case I am sorry if profanity offended you but the truth is adults in here acting like children really are ********. To be clear. Someone asked a question in an import forum hoping to get some feedback no reason for this thread to spin into a battle about buy american and such things that is the bottom line.


----------



## JPK Excavating

And if I may add for you to try to justify it after I made a very clear statement that get a solid point across is just childish plese don't respond unless you have useful advice for the man that began this thread because that's what this site is for.


----------



## mercer_me

JPK Excavating;1212318 said:


> Tsherman. Not the case I am sorry if profanity offended you but the truth is adults in here acting like children really are ********. To be clear. Someone asked a question in an import forum hoping to get some feedback no reason for this thread to spin into a battle about buy american and such things that is the bottom line.





JPK Excavating;1212321 said:


> And if I may add for you to try to justify it after I made a very clear statement that get a solid point across is just childish plese don't respond unless you have useful advice for the man that began this thread because that's what this site is for.


Exactly, the guy asked about Tundras and Titans. He doesn't want people to tell him about Silverados, Seiras, Rams and F-150s. This not a battle on whether to buy an "Amercican" truck or not. The Tundra is built in Texas with 85% American made parts. I don't care where the profit gos as long as Americans built it.


----------



## Zack1978

Quick question, I was on the Fisher E-match system and I noticed that Fisher offers the HD, SD, and HT plows for the Titan, but with the Tundra the only plow available is the HT. Is there a specific reason why there are more options available for the Titan?

Thanks,
Zack


----------



## mercer_me

Zack1978;1224762 said:


> Quick question, I was on the Fisher E-match system and I noticed that Fisher offers the HD, SD, and HT plows for the Titan, but with the Tundra the only plow available is the HT. Is there a specific reason why there are more options available for the Titan?
> 
> Thanks,
> Zack


Fisher E-mach isn't all ways acurate. You can put a 7.5' Fisher HD, SD, or HT on a Tundra. I'm not sure about the Titan though. I was under the impresion that you could only get the HT for the Titan.


----------



## truckie46

Mercer, you must not need that snow gun now huh? This is the best winter profit wise in a long time. Down here in Southeastern Mass we have dealt with some mixing and a little changeover to rain, but still solid! To the fellah that originally started the thread, I came across a guy from Maine who posted in a custom backrack thread but his Tundra is an awesome example of a big snow pushin import. He has an 8' Fisher X blade, which took some cajones because of the weight. He plows several miles of farm roads throughout the harsh Maine winter and appears to be very very happy with his choice. If that isn't the ultimate torture test, I dunno what is.


----------



## mercer_me

truckie46;1224891 said:


> Mercer, you must not need that snow gun now huh? This is the best winter profit wise in a long time. Down here in Southeastern Mass we have dealt with some mixing and a little changeover to rain, but still solid! To the fellah that originally started the thread, I came across a guy from Maine who posted in a custom backrack thread but his Tundra is an awesome example of a big snow pushin import. He has an 8' Fisher X blade, which took some cajones because of the weight. He plows several miles of farm roads throughout the harsh Maine winter and appears to be very very happy with his choice. If that isn't the ultimate torture test, I dunno what is.


We havn't got as much snow up hear as you guys got down there. Alot of the storms have missed us. But, we are getting a pretty big storm tomarow. Spud Man's truck is wicked nice. I think he has a 7.5' Xblade though. I think he is very happy with his Tundra.


----------

